

Multi Screen Hell in Android - accavdar
http://www.cavdar.net/2013/11/05/multi-screen-hell-in-android/

======
Zigurd
One small quibble: ONLY declare which screen sizes your app supports if it
really does not support some screen sizes. You should usually consider that a
bug. You need not declare non-support of an obscure size or configuration if
not having size-specific resources is the only issue. Scaled images are not
ideal, but it's better for the app to work and look a little fuzzy than to try
to specify exactly where it does not look perfect.

